# May need some help



## Sweetie (Dec 27, 2014)

I am going to be in Seattle, house sitting for a friend. I am going to have Sweetie with me. Is there anyone who lives close to California Ave SW, that could help me with some hay if I should run out? I am bringing some hay with Sweetie and I to my friend's place while we house sit. Just in case I run out of hay, I am going to need to get more if I run out. I will be house sitting from January 12-16, 2015. Anyone willing to help out if need be? Reason why I won't be able to go back to my place is because I live in Bremerton and my friend lives in Seattle, that is a pretty long trip by bus and ferry.


----------

